# Pics From December '08



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

<img src=http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=52877&stc=1&d=1234046794>
<img src=ATTACH]52878[/ATTACH>
<img src=ATTACH]52881[/ATTACH>
<img src=ATTACH]52879[/ATTACH>


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice rig and pictures keep them coming.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet Pictures plowmanben


----------

